# Magia General > Vídeos sobre magia >  Luis Piedrahita Dejavú

## 15tahures

He aquí una charla original de Piedrahita para presentar el Hopping Halves, ese set que todos tenemos olvidado en el cajón.

YouTube - Dejavu

----------


## mnlmato



----------


## MagDani

Una presentación diferente , me ha gustado, yo tengo el hopping half euro (5 y 20 cts) y siempre lo llevo encima, no lo tengo guardado en el cajón, aun que tampoco lo hago todos los días (ni todos los meses), vamos que lo tengo guardado en el monedero, JEJE.
Lo hago cuando se presenta la ocasión, (ya nunca las busco)

----------


## luis_bcn

me ha gustado mucho la presentación ,la cara de la tía es impresionante!!

----------


## rubiales

Que buena presentación y hay que ver lo que lucen unas monedacas de 37mm, eso es magia con monedas!!

----------


## Sergio R.

La verdad es que Piedrahita siempre le da su particular presentación a todo lo que hace. A mi personalmente siempre consigue sacarme una sonrisa. Con esas "monedacas" es mucho más visual y limpio. Yo tengo el de euro (5 y 20 ctms) y siempre me ha parecido algo pequeño, aunque me sigue pareciendo un efectazo y me encanta hacerlo.

----------


## SERX

Brutal señor Luis...

----------


## Dieani

Buenas

Joeee que presentación más chula jajaja la chica alucinaaaa

Grande Piedrahita

----------


## MrTrucado

Sencillamente me ha encantado, fantastico. Estoy con Rubiales eso es hacer magia con monedas, hemos visto magia y de la buena. La gente en casa habrá alucinado. Ya no solo la presentación, todo en si. FANTASTICO LUIS.

----------


## Tracer

hombre hay que reconocerlo, a veces somos muy criticos con el, pero cuando se sale.... es que se sale...

----------


## LuisJOlmedo

Me ha encantado. La presentación genial, y la verdad es que lo he disfrutado como un crío. Grande!

----------


## osito de haribo

Buenas, me gustaría saber donde puedo encontrar ese juego. Me parece que en tiendamagia, pero es muy caro. Necesito sugerencias o saber de algún modelo económico.

----------


## mayico

No se cual has visto en tiendamagia pero si es de la marca tango, esa es una de las económicas.

----------


## osito de haribo

Ok, gracias.

----------


## Iban

> hombre hay que reconocerlo, a veces somos muy criticos con el, pero cuando se sale.... es que se sale...


Coincido.

Y también reconozco que el primer deja vu, el que hace cuando todavía no ha empoezado e juego, es también genial.

----------

